# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أساليب سوفسطائية إبداعية في المناظرات !!

## أبو مالك العوضي

إن اختلاف الناس سنة كونية لن تنتهي ما كان على الأرض اجتماع من الناس.

وهذا الاختلاف أحيانا يستدعي الحوار بين الأطراف المختلفة؛ وذلك محاولةً منهم للوصول إلى كلمة سواء بينهم يتفقون عليها.

وأحيانا يكون سبب الحوار من أحد الطرفين إظهار قوة حجته، وإفحام خصمه، ليظهر للناظر المتردد بين القولين أيهما يتبع، وإلى أيهما يميل.

وإن الحجج والأدلة والبراهين كثيرا ما تختلط، فلا تظهر الصادقة منها من الكاذبة، ولا سيما إذا كان المتكلم لسنا عليما واسع الحيلة يلبس الحق بالباطل. 

وإن المتأمل لحال كثير من هؤلاء يظهر له بعض الحيل التي يتكرر استعمالها عندهم، وهذه الحيل أحيانا تكون صوابا، ولكن المكر يكون في كيفية استعمالها وتنزيلها على غير موقعها، ليحصل غرضه من ورائها.

وهناك حيل قديمة معروفة، مثل التحريف في النقل، والكذب وبتر النصوص، والإحالة على ما لا يمكن الرجوع إليه، وغير ذلك، وليس من غرضي بيان ذلك في هذا الموضوع.

وإنما غرضي بيان بعض الحيل النفسية والكلامية، وفي ذلك فائدة من وجهين:
الوجه الأول: التنبه لهذه الحيل عند مناقشة أهل الباطل والضلالات.
الوجه الثاني: استعمال هذه الحيل معهم أيضا لإظهار عوارهم وبوارهم عند المترددين.


فأولى هذه الحيل أن يأتي مناظرك في أي مسألة من المسائل فيقول لك: ( عَرِّفْ لي ما تريد النقاش فيه )، مع أن المسألة المطروحة للنقاش معروفة عندك وعنده وعند جميع الناس، ولكنه يريد منك أن تذكر تعريفا أو حدا نصيا، ليكون ذلك سبيلا للطعن في صحة كلامك، بالطعن في هذا الحد؛ لأن الحدود لا يسلم معظمها من الدخل والخلل؛ إذ إنها موضوعة بحسب طاقة البشر، فإذا جاء إلى الحد أو التعريف الذي ذكرته، فتراه يورد عليه بعض أوجه الإبطال، حتى إذا استقام له ما يريد حار عليك بقوله : ظهر الآن أن تعريفك المذكور باطل أو فاسد، وهذا يدل على أنك لا تعرف ما نتناقش فيه أصلا، فكيف تريد أن تناقش في شيء لا تعرفه ؟

والطريقة التي أراها صحيحة في الجواب عن مثل هذه الشبهة أن يقال:
لماذا تريد مني تعريف هذا الشيء؟ هذا الأمر نحن نعرفه جميعا، وليس نقاشنا الآن في تعريفه، إنما نقاشنا في مسألة جزئية، فإن كنت تريد مني تعريفه لأن ذلك سينبني عليه شيء يفيد النقاش، فاذكر لي هذا الشيء حتى أتدبره في التعريف، وإن لم يكن سينبني عليه شيء فلا معنى لطلب شيء لا يفيد في النقاش.

وهناك طريقة أخرى في الجواب عن هذه الشبهة، وهي أن يقال:
- ماذا تقصد بالحد والتعريف؟ عرِّف الحد أو التعريف ( ثم تورد على تعريفه الاعتراضات نفسها التي أوردها على تعريفك )
- وهل يشترط في فهم الكلام معرفة حده وتعريفه؟
- وهل كل كلمة نتكلم بها ونتفاهم بها نعرف حدها وتعريفها؟
- وهل استقام حد أو تعريف لشيء من الأشياء فخلا من الاعتراضات أصلا؟

والطريقة الأولى ينصح بها عند خطاب المنصف أو من يرجى قبوله للحق، والثانية تكون مع المبطل المعاند.

ومن الحيل المستعملة في النقاش أيضا أن يقول لك مناظرك: ( عرفني بنفسك لو تكرمت؛ لأن هذا العلم دين، ولا يؤخذ العلم عن مجاهيل، وأما عن نفسي فأنا فلان بن فلان حاصل على  ماجستير في كذا ودكتوراه في كذا ومعي إجازة من علماء الشام واليمن والهند والمغرب ... إلخ )

وهذه الحيلة لا تنفع مع أهل العلم، ولكن مراد صاحبها بها أن يضل العوام الذين يقرءون النقاش؛ إذ من المحتمل أن لا يفهموا كثيرا من الكلام، فحينئذ يكون اطمئنانهم أكثر إلى هذا الحاصل على الشهادات المجاز من كثير من العلماء، أما أهل العلم فلا يغرهم مثلُ هذا الكلام؛ لأنهم يعلمون أن كثيرا من هذه الشهادات والإجازات مثل العدم.

والجواب عن هذه الشبهة أن يقال: ( إنما يطلب هذا الكلام إن أراد العامي أن يستفتيني، وأنا لست في مقام الإفتاء هاهنا، وإنما في مقام المناظرة، ومعنى المناظرة أن تدفع الحجة بالحجة، والدليل بالدليل، ولم يشترط أحد مطلقا أن يكون المتناظران في درجة واحدة من العلم؛ لأن ذلك لو اشترطناه لما ساغت المناظرة أصلا؛ إذ لا يخلو المتناظران من تفاوت في العلم بينهما، وكم من عالم أخطأ وأرشده من هو أقل منه علما، ولا يعني هذا رفع المفضول عن الفاضل، وإنما يعني أن الفاضل في الجملة لا يشترط أن يكون فاضلا في التفصيل ).

وهذا الجواب يكون مع المنصفين، أما الضلال المبطلون، فيكون الجواب معهم ببيان عوارهم وبوارهم في مصنفاتهم مثلا أو في كتبهم أو في جهلهم بأيسر مسائل الشرع، ثم يستفاد من ذلك في الدلالة على أن شهاداتهم مزورة أو لا يستحقونها، أو أن كثيرا من مشايخهم الذين أجازوهم صوفية أو طرقية أو غير ذلك؛ فهذه هي الطريقة التي تنفع العوام عند المناظرة.

ويمكن أن يضاف أيضا ما يلي:
ليس مقياس العلم والصواب بشهرة الإنسان، فكم من مغمور هو أكثر علما من كثير من المشاهير، ( ثم تضرب له أمثلة بكثير من المشاهير الذين لا يفرقون بين الكوع والكرسوع )، وإذا كنت ترى أني لا أحسن المناظرة أصلا، فهذه حيدة منك؛ إذ كيف تناظر من لا يحسنها.
وإن كنت ترى أني أحسنها، فهذه شهادة منك لي تكفيني في هذا المقام، فلا معنى لسؤالك حينئذ.


ويمكن أن يضاف أيضا ما يلي:
دعنا من شهاداتك وشهاداتي الآن، ولنحتكم إلى من هو أعلم مني ومنك ( وهذا أفضل شيء في المناظرات أن يكون هناك حاكم بينكما ) ليكون مرجعنا إليه في المناظرة ليس ليرجح قولا على قول، وإنما ليحكم على كلام كل من يدلي بدلوه بأنه حجة صحيحة أو جهل صريح.


ومن الحيل المستعملة أيضا في النقاش والمناظرات:
أن يقول لك صاحبك: ( أنا كلامي واضح، ولكن المشكلة في فهمك، فأعد النظر في الكلام حتى يتبين لك وجهه ).
وهذه حيلة العاجز الذي تلزمه أن كلامه فاسد من عدة أوجه فلا يستطيع ردا، ولا يمكنه الفكاك، فيحتال بهذه الحيلة التي لا تنفع مع أهل العلم، ولكنها تفيده مع العوام الذين يحسنون به الظن.

وللجواب عن هذه الشبهة يقال:
( الكلام إما أن يكون مفهوما وإما أن لا يكون مفهوما، فإن لم يكن مفهوما فكلامك باطل، وقد سقط احتجاجك، وإن كان مفهوما، فلا بد أن يكون بعض الناس قد فهمه؛ لأنه لا معنى لكون الكلام مفهوما ولا يوجد أحد من البشر يفهمه )
ثم تدعو الحاكم على المناظرة أو أحد القراء المنصفين للمناظرة ليقرر ما إذا كان يفهم الكلام أو لا يفهمه، فإن لم يفهمه أحد كان دليلا على صحة كلامك، وإن فهمه أحد فحينئذ تطلب منه أن يفهمك إياه.
فإذا عبر عنه بعبارة أخرى، فحينئذ إما أن يظهر ما في الكلام من خلل فيتضح عوار مخالفك وبواره، وإما أن يحاول الإفهام فلا يستطيع.
وفي كلا الحالين تخرج من هذه الشبهة.
ولا جرم هناك حالة أخرى وهي أن يكون الكلام مفهوما وله معنى صحيح ولكني لم أذكر هذه الحالة لأنه لا ينبغي أن تعترض عليها أصلا.


.............. يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى، وأرجو من الإخوة المشاركة.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا ، موضوع جدير بالتأمل. وهذا الذي ذكرت من الأساليب اللغوية الموجودة على مستويين - كما هو مقرر في علم الاتصال وفلسفة اللغة - :
الأول: المستوى الواعي : وهو قصد المتكلم لهذه الصيغ اللغوية إرادة التلبيس. وهو ديدن المدرسة السوفسطائية في تزييف الحقيقة ، كما أنه في الغالب ديدن الصناعة الشعرية ، التي تكتنفها المبالغات والمجازات والتوريات وغيرها.
الثاني: اللاواعي : وهو مالا ينفك عنه أي إنسان ، فكل إنسان لا بد وأن تجد على الأقل في كلامه نكهة سوفسطائية مادام أن الإنسان لا ينفك عن قدر من الهوى. فالتعميم و أسلوب حذف ما يحتاج إليه من الكلام وأسلوب التشويه ، لا تكاد تسلم منها لغة آدمي يومية ، بل إن القرآن يتضمن مالا يدل ظاهره على باطنه (تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها).
قام العالم (بيتي إريكسون) بوضع منهحية معرفية وتطبيقية للاستعمالات اللغوية في حياة البشر ووضع إطاراً يكشف أثرها في التخاطب وتغيير المعتقدات وتكوين المشاعر بطريقة عميقة . وهي الآن ركن من أركان البرمجة اللغوية العصبية.

----------


## إبراهيم الدبيان

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم .

----------


## إمام الأندلس

جميل...

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

موضوع ذهني لطيف، جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو القاسم

يجدر في هذا المقام شيخ أبا مالك
دراسة أساليب القرآن في محاجة الخصوم
ففيها والله أصول علم الجدل بالتي هي أحسن
على أرقى ما يكون
وشكر الله لكم موضوعكم القيّم هذا
ونفع به

----------


## محمد العفالقي

أحسن الله إليك أبا مالك ونفع بك 
حقيقة الموضوع يحتاج إلى إثراء ليتكم تتكرمون بما يثري الموضوع .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> يجدر في هذا المقام أبا مالك
> دراسة أساليب القرآن في محاجة الخصوم
> ففيها والله أصول علم الجدل بالتي هي أحسن
> على أرقى ما يكون
> وشكر الله لكم موضوعكم القيّم هذا
> ونفع به


وفقك الله، القرآن الكريم أصل كل علم، ومنبع كل حكمة، والهادي إلى كل خير، والنجاة من كل فتنة.
ولكن السبيل - يرحمك الله - في كيفية فهم القرآن وكيفية تدبر القرآن وكيفية الوصول إلى كنوز علوم القرآن، فلا يخفى عليك أن كلا يدعي وصلا بليلى.
ففهم القرآن يستلزم فهم السنة، وفهم السنة يستلزم فهم كلام العرب، وفهم كلام العرب يستلزم فهم كلام العلماء الذين نقلوه لنا، وفهم كلام العلماء يستلزم ثني الركب واطراح الكبر واستفراغ الوسع وبذل النفس والنفيس زمانا طويلا حتى يصل المرء إلى مراده، وكما قال أبو يوسف القاضي رحمه الله : لا يعطيك العلم بعضه حتى تعطيه كلك، وأنت إذ تعطيه كلك من إعطائه البعض على غرر !

ومسألة إرشاد القرآن الكريم إلى علم الجدل والمناظرة قد تكلم عنها المصنفون في علوم القرآن، وأفردها بالتصنيف جماعة من أهل العلم، منهم الطوفي الحنبلي، وغيره، وطبعت رسالة في ذلك نسبت لابن القيم ولكنها مقتطعة من أعلام الموقعين.

----------


## أبو القاسم

لم أزهّد يا أخي فيما كتبتموه
بل المقصود أن القرآن الكريم..بتأمل وتدبر..ولو لم يكن هذا التفكر من علماء
ففيه الكثير مما قد لايخطر على بال أحد..في مسألة الجدل وغيرها-كما أشرتم-
بل كل ما قلتموه مبثوث في كتاب الله تعالى..
وهذا من باب التذكير لا غير
وما كتبه القدماء في هذا بحاجة لتجديد وإضافة 
وتصحيح أحيانا
 فهناك أمور كثيرة
يفتح الله بها على من أراد
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

لم أقصد أنك تزهد فيما أقول، ولم يخطر هذا على بالي، وإنما قصدتُ أن القرآن مورد كل علم، وكل إنسان يفهمه بقدر ما آتاه الله من حكمة، فلا يشترط أن أقدر على استخراج ما أريد من القرآن، بل قد يخرج الأقل علما من القرآن ما لم يخرجه الأكبر علما.

----------


## عبد الرحمن النافع

بارك الله فيك ، و في الحقيقة موضوع مهم ، و خصوصا ان بعض هؤلاء المفسدين مدربين و ينبغي ان يكون المناظر لهم اعلى منهم في الخبرة و كان شيخ الاسلام يقول عن الشيعة : انكم لا تستدلون بدليل الا قلبته عليكم و صار لنا لا لكم .

و هذا من قوة حجته ، و معرفته بمذهب من يناظره و لذلك كان دائما ما يقول : أنا أعلم بدينك و مذهبك منك .

و سأذكر بعض الأقكار في المناظرة التي قد يستخدمها الخصم ( الفاسد ) و هي اجتهادية فلست من اهل هذا الفن ، و لعل الاخوة يفيدوننا في الحلول و المخارج .

- قد يلجأ الخصم إلي تضييع الموضوع الاساس ، و الوقوف على بعضا لجزيئات من اجل صرف انظار الناس عن الاساس و اضافة الى ذلك تضييع الوقت .

- تمليل المناظر و ( تطفيشه ) من عدم الخوض في الموضوع و اللف و الدوران مما قد يؤدي الى انسحاب المناظر من نقاش عقيم لا يُدفع له ثمنه بخلاف غيره .

- استخدام بعض الألفاظ الصعبة و المعقدة التي لا يشترط أن يكون لها معنى !! من اجل إيهام العامي بقوة علمة ، و لذلك اقترح لهذا الاسلوب أن يدعي المناظر الجهل بهذه الالفاظ و أن يطلب من الخصم تفسيرها له ، و من ثم قد يناقشه فيها ، فإذا انكشف عواره للعامي سقط و احترق ، و السبب في طرحي لهذا الاسلوب انني دائما أويد الاسلوب الهجومي المباشر  ، و اذا احس المشاهد انني واضح معه  وثق بي اكثر .

و هذا الاسلوب دائما ما يستخدمونه و في حلقة ساعة حوار مع د. العوضي قال : لما كنا ندرس الفلسفه و المنطق في الجامعه أتتنا مسائل صعبة و حسابات و رياضيات نظريات متداخله فما فهمنا شيء فقلنا للاستاذ ( و قد ذكر اسمه )  يا دكتور ما فهمنا شيء !! 
فقال : ( و لا أنا !! هو أصلا أن تقول ما لا تفهم إلى ما لا يفهمون !! هو انت مصدق إن فيه أحد فاهم حاجة ؟!!! يا ابني مشي !! ) = إقرأها باللهجة المصرية  :Smile:  .



- كذلك من الأفكار استخدام الثنائيات و الالزام بلازم القول و هذه تحتاج الى ذهن وقاد .

- عدم الانفعال حال المناظرة فهي ليست خطبة ، و لا يعني هذا الاسلوب الممل الغير جذاب ، و لذلك قالوا عن النظام :
انه لم يحرك يديه ابدا حال المناظرة الا لما ناظر شخصا يدانيه في الحجة فحرك يديه .


هذه بعض الافكار السريعة ، و هنا سؤال :

ما رأيكم بالسخرية من المناظر فمثلا : لو طلب مني التعريف بنفسي لقلت :
إنني حاصل على التعليم الابتدائي فإن كنت ترى انني أهل لمناظرتك بإمكانك الاستمرار و الا انسحب .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> و في حلقة ساعة حوار مع د. العوضي قال : لما كنا ندرس الفلسفه و المنطق في الجامعه أتتنا مسائل صعبة و حسابات و رياضيات نظريات متداخله فما فهمنا شيء فقلنا للاستاذ ( و قد ذكر اسمه )  يا دكتور ما فهمنا شيء !! 
> فقال : ( و لا أنا !! هو أصلا أن تقول ما لا تفهم إلى ما لا يفهمون !! هو انت مصدق إن فيه أحد فاهم حاجة ؟!!! يا ابني مشي !! ) = إقرأها باللهجة المصرية  .


أضحك الله سنك !
وقد حكي عن متناظرين من هذا النوع أن أحدهما بدأ الكلام فأطال فيه جدا، وأكثر من التفريعات والإيرادات والإشكالات والجوابات حتى انتهى من كلامه، ثم قال: قد انتهيت من كلامي، فإن استطعت أن تعيده فقط كما قلتُه سلمت لك !!

فقال له خصمه: لو استطعت أن تعيده أنت سلمت لك !!

ابتسامة

----------


## أبو القاسم

شيخنا أبامالك وأسأل الله أن يوفقك ويرفعك وينفع بك الإسلام

مثال عاجل على ما قلتُه 
قال تعالى:
"فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فاعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين "

هذه الآية سبقها تحدٍ..(فانظرها لأني لا أستحضرها الآن)

وأستنبط منها شخصيا
فيما يتعلق بالجدل أنك لو ناظرت أحدا فتحديته بشيء ملزم يتضمن برهانا..ثم أعرض عن الإلزام الذي تضمنه التحدي
فهذه إشارة أن تترك جداله..ولا تستمر معه
هذا أحد الأصول في التعامل مع المناظرين وأهل الجدل

----------


## عبد الرحمن النافع

و أضحك سنك كذلك  :Smile:  ! 


  و أرجوا الأجابة عن الأسئلة طرحتها 


و خذ هذه إن كان ليس لها تعلق مباشر بالموضوع :

مما يوصى و يدرب عليه السياسيون في تصريحاتهم أن يتعلموا :
( فن قول لا شيء !!)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أبامالك وأسأل الله أن يوفقك ويرفعك وينفع بك الإسلام
> 
> مثال عاجل على ما قلتُه 
> قال تعالى:
> "فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فاعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين "
> 
> هذه الآية سبقها تحدٍ..(فانظرها لأني لا أستحضرها الآن)
> 
> وأستنبط منها شخصيا
> ...


وفقك الله، وأسأل الله أن يستجيب دعاءك، ولك بمثل.

لا يظهر لي ما تفضلتَ بذكره من الآية
وإنما الذي يظهر لي - والله أعلم - أن تغير طريقتك في التعامل مع المناظر.
لأن الحوار مع المخالفين يحتمل أمرين:
- الأول: أن يكون مخالفك جاهلا يحتاج لتعليم، ويظن أنه على الحق.
- الثاني: أن يكون مخالفك ضالا يعلم أنه على الباطل، ولكنه ينافح عنه لهوى في نفسه.
فبينت الآية الكريمة أنهم إن فعلوا ذلك ظهر أنهم من الصنف الثاني، ولم تذكر الآية شيئا عن توقف الجدال، فيما أرى.

لأن الجدال مع المخالفين ليس فقط لإقناعهم، وإنما هذا في الحالة الأولى.
والحالة الثانية يكون الجدال معهم لبيان باطلهم وتحذير الناس منهم.

ولا يخفى عليك أن كثيرا من مناظرات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كانت من النوع الثاني ولم يتوقف في حياته عن جدالهم، ولا أظنك تحسبه يخالف هذه الآية.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ما رأيكم بالسخرية من المناظر فمثلا : لو طلب مني التعريف بنفسي لقلت :
> إنني حاصل على التعليم الابتدائي فإن كنت ترى انني أهل لمناظرتك بإمكانك الاستمرار و الا انسحب .


هذه الطريقة تنفع إن كان المتكلم مشهورا عند الناس؛ فيعرفوا أنه يمزح.
أما إن كان مجهولا أو مغمورا، فلا أنصح بهذه الطريقة؛ لأنها تضر العامة الذين يقرءون الحوار ويخفى عليهم بعض ما فيه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> مما يوصى و يدرب عليه السياسيون في تصريحاتهم أن يتعلموا :
> ( فن قول لا شيء !!)


هذا حقيقي فعلا، وقد لاحظته كثيرا من غير أن أعرف أنهم يوصون به !!
وكذلك لاحظته على بعض رجال المبيعات ومديري التسويق (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو القاسم

شيخ أبا مالك..شكر الله لك
قد عرفت أنك ستخالفني..
غير أن ما قلتُه يعبّر عن الأصل..وما قلتَه أنتم استثناء
وقد تواترت غير آية على هذا المعنى..
وقد جربت هذا فوجدته محكما..
وكلامك عن شيخ الإسلام..ليس منطبقا على الآية
لأن المراد أني أحاور شخصا بعينه..أو فئة معلومة
فإذا أعرضوا..فالمنهج تركهم..
فإن كان فيهم خير فسيعودوا..
بل فعل ابن تيمية ومتابعة بعض مناظراته يدل عليه
لكن هناك فرق بين أن يكون هناك شخص لوحده..يقف قدام مجتمع بأسره
وهذا المجتمع متلبس بالبدع..فمن الجهاد أن يناضل نصحا للأمة..
والأمر عندي في غاية الوضوح..ولعلي أكتب بحثا في هذا
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وقد تواترت غير آية على هذا المعنى..


لعلك تتفضل بذكرها مشكورا

----------


## أبو القاسم

المقصود حتى يتضح المراد..
التحدي خاصة..
حينما يكون هناك تحدِ مبني على برهان وإلزام واضح
ثم يعرض عن القبول والإذعان للحق مع كونه يعدم إيرادا عليه
فهذا هو المتكلم عنه
والآيات..لا أستحضرها الآن..
وفي البال عمل بحث عن الجدل والمناظرة في القرآن
إن شاء الله تعالى..
غير أني أكرر هذه الآية..تدل على ما ذكرت بجلاء..
وأرجو أن تتأملها ونظائرها جيدا
ومن ناحية عقلية فهو واضح أيضا
لأن الوصول لمرحلة نفي وجود الشمس..
تيئيس عقلي معتبر للمناظر في أن يكمل مناظرته
كما قال الشاعر
وليس يصح في الأذهان شيءٌ..إذ احتاج النهار إلى دليلِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن الأساليب المستعملة في المناظرات أنك قد تحتج على مناظرك بشيء يفسد كلامه ويبين تناقضه

فتراه يقول لك: (هذا يختلف عما قلته)
أو يقول لك: (هذا قياس مع الفارق)
أو يقول لك: (لقد فهمت كلامي على عكس المراد)
أو يقول لك: (هذا لا يلزمني)
أو يقول لك: (أنت في واد وأنا في واد)
أو نحو ذلك من العبارات.

وهذا الكلام صحيح، ولكنه إن لم يقترن بما يبينه ويوضحه فهو فاسد؛ لأنه لا يعجز أحد أن يقول: (هذا لا يلزمني)، أو أن يقول: (قياس مع الفارق) أو أن يقول: (هذا يختلف عن قولي) ... إلخ

فلا بد أن تتبع هذه الكلمات بما يبين المراد منها، ولكن بعض الناس يستعمل هذه العبارات وحدها من غير أن يتبعها بما يبين مراده منها، فهذه حيلة من الحيل.

والتعامل مع هذه الحيلة يكون بأن تطالب مخالفك أن يوضح كلامه، وأن يبين وجه الاختلاف بين الإلزام الذي ألزمته وبين قوله، وأنه لا يكفي مجرد الدعوى بأنه قياس مع الفارق، فلا بد أن توضح هذا الفارق، ولا بد أن يكون هذا الفارق مؤثرا؛ لأنه لا يعجز أحد أن يجد فارقا بين أي شيئين، وإنما المطلوب أن يكون الفارق له تأثير في المسألة.

فإذا احتج عليك مثلا بأن هذا الراوي ضعيف الحديث، فذكرت له أنه هو نفسه قد احتج بهذا الراوي في الموضع الفلاني.
فإن قال لك: هناك فرق بين الموضعين، وهو أن هذا الموضع مثلا في الصلاة والثاني في الزكاة !!
فهذا الفرق غير مؤثر، فلا يصلح التعلق به.

أما إن قال لك مثلا: هناك فرق بين الموضعين، وهو أن هذا الحديث في الأحكام والآخر في فضائل الأعمال.
فهنا الفرق مؤثر، وبغض النظر عن اختلاف العلماء في هذه المسألة، ولكن المراد بيان الخلط الذي يشغب به بعض الناس في ذكر فروق لا تأثير لها في المسألة.

ولا بد من بيان هذه الشبهة عند المناظرة؛ لأن كثيرا من الناس يضلون بسببها، ولبيانها يقال:
( إنه لا يتصور في الوجود شيئان متماثلان من كل وجه، فلا بد من وجود فرق بينهما، وإلا كانا شيئا واحدا، فإذا كنا نميز أحدهما عن الآخر فلا معنى لهذا التمييز إلا أن يكون لكل منهما وصف يخالف الآخر، وحتى لو كان بينهما اتفاق في عشرات الصفات، فلا بد أن يكون بينهما اختلاف ولو في وصف واحد على الأقل حتى يمكننا أن نقول: إنهما غيران أو مختلفان.
وبناء على ما سبق فلا يصح أن تقول: "هناك فرق" فقط، لأنه أصلا لا يوجد شيئان إلا وبينهما فرق، فلا بد أن يكون الفرق المذكور مؤثرا في الوصف المستفاد به الحكم، فإننا نقبل مثلا رواية الراوي لأنه ثقة ونردها لأنه ضعيف، ولا يصح أن يقال: نقبل رواية هذا لأن اسمه "محمد" ونرد رواية هذا لأن اسمه "إبراهيم"، فهذا فرق ولكنه فرق غير مؤثر، فلا يصلح التعلق به في هذا الباب ).

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> أضحك الله سنك !
> وقد حكي عن متناظرين من هذا النوع أن أحدهما بدأ الكلام فأطال فيه جدا، وأكثر من التفريعات والإيرادات والإشكالات والجوابات حتى انتهى من كلامه، ثم قال: قد انتهيت من كلامي، فإن استطعت أن تعيده فقط كما قلتُه سلمت لك !!
> 
> فقال له خصمه: لو استطعت أن تعيده أنت سلمت لك !!
> 
> ابتسامة


جيد جدا !!
أضحك الله سنك

----------


## شعبة بن الحجاج

رائع رائع رائع !!أتمنى أن يستمر الموضوع على النمط الذي ذكره الشيخ أبو مالك في البداية , وأن لا ينحرف عن مساره !

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع.



> أما عن نفسي فأنا فلان بن فلان حاصل على  ماجستير في كذا ودكتوراه في كذا ومعي إجازة من علماء الشام واليمن والهند والمغرب ... إلخ[/COLOR]


قال العلامة الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى - في الضعيفة :
هذه الأحاديث في الحدة كلها موضوعة إلا حديث دويد عن أبي منصور الفارسي الذي تقدم لفظه برقم ( 26 ) فضعيف لإرساله . والله أعلم. و من آثار هذه الأحاديث السيئة أنها توحي للمرء بأن يظل على حدته و أن لا يعالجها لأنها من خلق المؤمن ! و قد وقع هذا ، فإنى ناظرت شيخا متخرجا من الأزهر في مسألة لا أذكرها الآن فاحتد في أثنائها ، فأنكرت عليه حدته ، فاحتج علي بهذا الحديث! فأخبرته بأنه ضعيف ، فازداد حدة وافتخر علي بشهادته الأزهرية ، وطالبني بالشهادة التي تؤهلني لأن أنكر عليه ! فقلت : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من رأى منكم منكرا ... " الحديث ! رواه مسلم و هو مخرج في " تخريج مشكلة الفقر " ( 66 ) و " صحيح أبي داود " ( 1034 ) و غيرهما .اهـ
قدس الله روحه.

----------


## مصعب الجهني

رائع بارك الله فيكم هذا ممتاز .. ولكن ماذا إذا تحول المخالف إلى  الطعن في شخصك وترك قولك 
فما هو التعامل الصحيح في هذه الحالة ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

أعتقد أن هذا أقصى ما يمكنك أن تطمح إليه في المناظرة؛ لأن المناظرة تنتهي بغلبة أحد الطرفين وإفحامه الآخر.
فإذا تحول مناظرك عن النقاش العلمي إلى السب والشتم، فقد ظهرت هزيمته واضحة.
فلا تحتاج بعد ذلك إلى إكمال المناظرة؛ لأنها انتهت بهزيمته.

----------


## الفاروق

طرفة تناسب المقال 
قال أبو حاتم السجستاني : كان رجل يحب الكلام ويختلف إلى حسين النجار , وكان ثقيلا متشادقا لا يدري ما يقول , فآذى حسينا , ثم فطن له , فكان يعد له الجواب من جنس السؤال , فينقطع ويسكت .
فقال له يوما : ما تقول أصلحك الله في حدِّ تلاشي التوهيمات في عنفوان القرب من درك المطالب ؟ 
فقال له حسين : " هذا من وجود فوت الكيفوفية على غير طريق الحيثوثية وبمثله يقع الثناء في المجانة على غير تلاق ولا افتراق " .
فقال الرجل : هذا يحتاج إلى فكر واستخراج . 
فقال حسين : " أفكر , فإنا قد استرحنا "

الفقيه والمتفقه للخطيب البغدادي
قلت : ان لم تخنّي ذاكرتي فحسين هذا هو الذي تنتسب اليه النجارية ، وهي فرقة تذهبُ الى مذهب المرجئة ، تزعم أن الإيمان لا يزيد ولا ينقص .

----------


## عبدالرحيم التميمي

موضوع متميز

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> فقال له يوما : ما تقول أصلحك الله في حدِّ تلاشي التوهيمات في عنفوان القرب من درك المطالب ؟ 
> فقال له حسين : " هذا من وجود فوت الكيفوفية على غير طريق الحيثوثية وبمثله يقع الثناء في المجانة على غير تلاق ولا افتراق " .


أضحك الله سنك يا أخي الفاضل.
حاولت حفظها فلم أستطع (ابتسامة)

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> حدِّ تلاشي التوهيمات في عنفوان القرب من درك المطالب


هل هذه رقية العقرب ؟



> هذا من وجود فوت الكيفوفية على غير طريق الحيثوثية وبمثله يقع الثناء في المجانة على غير تلاق ولا افتراق.


وهل هذه رقية الزنبور ؟

أستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالك :
فإذا هو هي ؟
أم فإذا هو إياها ؟ (ابتسامة).

----------


## الفاروق

الحبيب أبو مالك ، واياكم، ونفع بكم ، وأضحك الله سنك .

الأخ الكريم ابراهام الابياري أضحك الله سنك وغفر ذنبك ، ورحم الله سيبويه (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالك :
> فإذا هو هي ؟
> أم فإذا هو إياها ؟ (ابتسامة).


وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم
كلاهما صواب خلافا لسيبويه (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أضحك الله سنك !
> وقد حكي عن متناظرين من هذا النوع أن أحدهما بدأ الكلام فأطال فيه جدا، وأكثر من التفريعات والإيرادات والإشكالات والجوابات حتى انتهى من كلامه، ثم قال: قد انتهيت من كلامي، فإن استطعت أن تعيده فقط كما قلتُه سلمت لك !!
> 
> فقال له خصمه: لو استطعت أن تعيده أنت سلمت لك !!
> 
> ابتسامة


فكيف إن استطاع هذا الخنفشائي أن يعيد كلامه . . . ؟   (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
ثقة السامع في تحديه تدل على عدم إمكان ذلك (ابتسامة)
ثم إنه حتى لو استطاع إعادته فسيعطي الثاني فرصة لحفظ الكلام (ابتسامة)

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

موضوع مبتكر ونافع
أسأل الله أن يعين شيخنا على إتمامه

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخشى أن يَنتفع به المناظَر .. ونكون قد أهديناه سر الصنعة (:

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم
> كلاهما صواب خلافا لسيبويه (ابتسامة)


خالفت سيبويه لأنه مات غما بسببها.(ابتسامة).
لذاكَ أعيتْ على الأفهامِ مسألةٌ *** أهدتْ الى سيبويهِ الحتفَ والغُمما
لطيفة :
كان ابن سريج يناظر أبا بكر محمد بن داود الظاهري. حكي أنه قال له يوماً: أنت تقول بالظاهر، فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره، فمن يعمل نصف مثقال فسكت محمد طويلا، فقال له أبو العباس لم لا تجيب ؟ فقال : أبلعني ريقي،قال له: أبلعتك دجلة. وقال له يوماً: أمهلني ساعة، فقال: أمهلتك من الساعة إلى أن تقوم الساعة. وقال له يوماً: أكلمك من الرجل فتجيبني من الرأس فقال له: هكذا البقر إذا حفيت أظلافها دهنت قرونها.اهـ
وفيات الأعيان، والوافي بالوفيات.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أخشى أن يَنتفع به المناظَر .. ونكون قد أهديناه سر الصنعة (:


نسأل الله له الهداية والتوفيق ( ابتسامة ).
ذكرتني بحديث ( ذهب أهل الدثور )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن الأساليب المستعملة في المناظرات أيضا أن يقول لك خصمك : ( ما الضابط فيما تقول ) ؟
أو يقول لك : ( بين لي الحد الفاصل بين هذا وذا )
أو يقول لك : ( كيف نعرف كذا من كذا ) ؟

وهذه الأسئلة قد تكون صحيحة وفي صلب الموضوع ، ولكنها في كثير من الأحيان تكون لمجرد الإلزام ولا يستطيع هو نفسه أن يجيب عنها في معظم كلامه .

والأصل في جميع هذه الأمور أن الحد الفاصل لا يلزم معرفته في كل شيء ، بل قد يكون هذا الحد الفاصل من أصعب الأمور إن لم يكن مستحيل التحديد .

والمقصود أن العجز عن معرفة هذا التحديد لا يلزم منه بطلان التفريق دائما، بل يكفي في التفريق وجود بعض الصور في كل من الطرفين ، ولا يقدح بعد ذلك أن توجد بعض الصور المشتبهة .
وهذه قاعدة مهمة جدا نص عليها عدد من أهل العلم منهم الشاطبي رحمه الله في الموافقات والقرافي في الفروق .
وأصل هذه القاعدة قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الحلال بين والحرام بين وبينهما أمور مشتبهات )، فنص عليه الصلاة والسلام على وجود أمور مشتبهة بين الحلال والحرام، ومع أن كثيرا من الناس لا يعلم هذه الأمور المشتبهة، إلا أن كل الناس ملزمون بالتزام الحلال واجتناب الحرام، فلو كان الالتزام بالحلال واجتناب الحرام متوقفا على معرفة الضابط العام في التفريق بينهما، لكان الحديث متناقضا، وحاشاه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

فمثلا قد يأتي بعض منكري السنة فيقولون: حددوا لنا العدد الذي تعدونه من المتواتر، أهو خمسون أهو أربعون ... إلخ؟
فالجواب أن يقال: من المعلوم أن بعض الأحاديث متواترة لا يقدح فيها إلا مجنون، ومن المعلوم كذلك أن بعض الأحاديث تفرد بها واحد، فثبت بهذا وجود الطرفين في الجملة، ولا يقدح بعد ذلك أن تختلف الأنظار في إلحاق بعض الأحاديث بأحد الطرفين.

وكذلك الإجماع يأتي من يقدح فيه فيقول : حددوا لنا كيف سنعرف المجتهد من غير المجتهد؟ وكيف سنحيط علما بجميع العلماء؟ وكيف سنعرف أنهم قد اتفقوا؟ وكيف سينقل إلينا هذا الاتفاق؟ إلى آخر هذه الاعتراضات المشهورة .
والجواب أن يقال: لا شك أن هناك مسائل متفقا عليها، ولا شك أن هناك مسائل مختلفا فيها، وبهذا يثبت الفرق في الجملة، ولا يقدح بعد ذلك في التفريق أن تختلف الأنظار في ثبوت الإجماع في مسائل بعينها، فالاختلاف في الفرع لا يصح جعله ذريعة للقدح في الأصل، كما لا يصح أن يجعل الاختلاف في تصحيح بعض الأحاديث ذريعة في رد السنة كلها كما يفعل بعض جهلة المعاصرين !
وكما لا يقدح الاختلاف في فهم بعض آيات القرآن في رد الاستدلال بالقرآن جملة !

وكذلك يأتي من لا يعرف منهج أهل اللغة في قولهم : قليل ، كثير، شاذ ، نادر ... إلخ فيقول: حددوا لي ضابط القليل وضابط الكثير! حددوا لي العدد الذي يعرف به الصحيح من الضعيف، والمعروف من الشاذ !!
فيقال لهؤلاء : لا شك أن في اللغة أشياء صحيحة متفقا عليها، وأشياء غير صحيحة بالاتفاق، فثبت بهذا وجود الفرق في الجملة، ولا يقدح بعد ذلك أن تختلف الأنظار في إلحاق بعض أفراد الألفاظ اللغوية بأحد الطرفين ، فالمراد الآن إثبات وجود الفرق، فلا يصح الاستناد إلى هذا الاختلاف في وجهات النظر في القدح في أصل التقسيم نفسه .

وينسحب هذا الكلام في كثير من المسائل والعلوم ، ومن تأمله وجده أصلا نافعا إن شاء الله .

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم ، وبه الهداية ومنه التوفيق .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا ، أفدت وأجدت. وقد ذكرت تفسيراً محتملاً لهذه القضية ، وهو أن بعض الناس قد لا يتعمد التعنت ولكنه يخلط بين المقاييس ، فيقيس شيئاً ما بغير أداته المناسبة له ، وهنا أحيل على شيءٍ مما ذكرته حول هذا من مشاركة سابقة لي - لك مشاركة بآخرها - بعنوان :  
الاستفادة من التصنيف المعاصر للحقول المعرفية في إثبات حجية السنة و نقض حجج القرآنيين 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....E1%CD%DE%E6%E1

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

والأصل فيما ذكرت ، قوله تعالى ((فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم)) ، والحديث ((الإثم ما حاك في نفسك)) ، و قوله تعالى ((وما أكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمؤمنين)) - وفي الآية الأخيرة : ما ضابط الكثرة ، مثلاً ؟

----------


## روضة المحب

اخواني هل هناك كتاب أو بحث أو رسالة في كيفية الجدل واقناع الخصوم والأساليب المتبعة في ذلك؟
وجزى الله الأخوة الأعضاء والمشرفين خير الجزاء.

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

> اخواني هل هناك كتاب أو بحث أو رسالة في كيفية الجدل واقناع الخصوم والأساليب المتبعة في ذلك؟
> وجزى الله الأخوة الأعضاء والمشرفين خير الجزاء.


نعم يوجد رسالة دكتوراه بعنوان(منهج الجدل والمناضرة في تقرير مسائل الإعتقاد) لعثمان علي عطية.
ويوجد للشيخ الشنقيطي كتاب في هذا ايضاً

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

الأخ الفاضل..ابومالك العوضي
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء واحسن الله إليكم على هذا الموضوع النافع جداً
كم نحن والله بحاجة لهذا, ولايقتصر هذا على طلبة العلم فقط, بل الأغلب يجادل ويناظر في مسائل الأحكام وغيرها,وتخبرني أحد استاذات المرحله الإبتدائية عن جدال طالباتها لها عن حكم تغطية الوجه!
فجزاكم الله خير أخي, وننتظر المزيد منكم ومن الأخوة والأخوات

----------


## أحمد بن الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> فكيف إن استطاع هذا الخنفشائي أن يعيد كلامه . . . ؟   (ابتسامة)


الأخ الحبيب/ نضال مشهود - أسعده الله بطاعته -
رجاء! فسِّر قولك: (الخنفشائي).
فإن كانت تصحيفا، فالصواب: (الخِنفشاري) - وهكذا تريد -؛ ولكن: نحن لم نطلع على حال "الخصم"، وهل هو من قبيل "الخِنفشاريين" أم لا؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن هذه الأساليب ما تجده كثيرا في كلام الفلاسفة ومن تبعهم من المتكلمين والأصوليين من قولهم:

( قولكم "كذا وكذا" باطل؛ والدليل على بطلانه أنكم إما أن تحتجوا عليه بالعقل أو بالنقل، أما العقل فلا مدخل له في هذا الباب لأنا عقلاء مثلكم ولا نقول به، وأما النقل فإما أن يكون آحادا أو متواترا، فلو كان آحادا لم يصلح للحجية، ولو كان متواترا لعرفناه ونحن لا نعرفه ).

والجواب عن هذه الحجة بإبطال أقسامها، وكذا بإبطال نفسها بنفسها:

- أما أولا؛ فإن تقسيم الاحتجاج إلى عقلي ونقلي فقط تقسيم غير حاصر؛ لأن الحجة قد تكون مركبة منهما، كما تكون حسية أو عادية.
- وأما ثانيا، فإن رد الآحاد بإطلاق يفضي إلى رد المتواتر أيضا؛ لأن المتواتر ما هو إلا آحاد قد اجتمعت، فلا بد من قبول الآحاد إذا اقترن بقرائن ترفعه عن الظن.
- وأما ثالثا، فقد يقال إنه متواتر وقد غاب عنكم لجهلكم، ولو كان رد المتواتر يكفي فيه جهلكم به لأمكن كل إنسان أن يرد ما يشاء بدعوى أنه لا يعرفه.
- وأما رابعا، فإن هذه الحجة لازمة لكم بعينها، لأنا نقول: ما الدليل على اعتبار خلافكم في هذه المسألة؟ فالدليل إما عقلي وإما نقلي، والعقل لا مدخل له في ذلك (لأن كون الإنسان عالما واقع في حيز الجواز)، والنقل إما متواتر وإما آحاد، فأما المتواتر فلا يوجد، وأما الآحاد فلا يدل.
- وأما خامسا، فنقول: هذه الحجة لو صحت لأمكن كل إنسان أن يستدل على إبطال كل ما يريد، فإن كانت هذه الحجة باطلة، فقد استرحنا، وإن كانت صحيحة فقد بطلت جميع العلوم، بل بطلت هذه الحجة نفسها بنفسها؛ لأن هذه الحجة إما أن تكون مبنية على العقل وإما أن تكون مبنية على النقل، فالعقل لا مدخل له هنا، والنقل لا يوجد آحادا فضلا عن التواتر.

فالمقصود أن أمثال هذه الحجة واضحة التهافت، وإن المرء ليعجب حقيقة من اشتهارها ومرورها على بعض أهل العلم.

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا مالك. 
نقد موفق ، ونقض محقق.

----------


## أم تميم

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم .. 
موضوع قيِّم ..

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

جزاكم الله خيرًا ، أبا مالك

----------


## أبو الأزهر السلفي

استفدنا كثيراً من الموضوع القيِّم الماتع المفيد..
وحبذا لو زدتمونا أيها الفضلاء؛ خصوصاً الأخ أبو مالك العوضي -سلمه الله ومد في عمره على طاعة- !
والله الموفق..

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيرا ... موضوع جميل جداً

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكم الله خيرا
موضوع قيمّ وفقكم الله

----------


## طالبة علم تواقة

موضوع جيد ، زادكم الله علما و حرصا وفقها .
ومن الأساليب أسلوب الحيدة عن الجواب وهو ضرب من الانقطاع .(1)
الحيدة : جواب السائل بغير ما سأل عنه ، كأن يقول لك قائل : من أين جئت ؟ فتقول له : حضرت الآن . فهذا ليس جوابه .
ومثال الحيدة في كتاب الله تعالى في قصة إبراهيم عليه السلام مع قومه ، قال تعالى : ( إذ قال لأبيه وقوم ما تعبدون * قالوا أصناما فنظل لها عاكفين قال هل يسمعونكم إذ تدعون * أو ينفعونكم أو يضرون ) (2) ، فصاروا بين أمرين : أن يقولوا بالإيجاب ، وليس لهم حجة على ذلك إلا مجرد الدعوى ، أو يقولوا بالنفي فتظهر حجة إبراهيم عليهم ، فلما أدركوا أن أيا من الأمرين لا يصلح جوابا يخلصهم ، حادوا عن الجواب فــ ( قالوا بل وجدنا ءاباءنا كذلك يفعلون ) (3) وهذا ليس جواب إبراهيم عليه السلام ، وإنما حيدة وانقطاع .(4)
ومن أمثلة حيدة أهل البدع ما أجاب به بشر المريسي عبد العزيز المكي حين سأله : هل لله علم ؟ فقال بشر : الله لا يجهل (5) ، لأنه أدرك إن هو أجاب بالإثبات فقد أبطل حجته في كون القرآن مخلوقاً ، لأنه لا يستطيع أن يقول : علم الله مخلوق ، والقرآن من علم الله .
وإن أجاب بالنفي كان ذلك منه تكذيبا صريحا بنصوص التنزيل فحاد عن الجواب لئلا يلزمه أحد الوجهين . فشهد المأمون عليه بالانقطاع .

1 -ينظر : منهج الإستدلال على مسائل الإعتقاد عند أهل السنة والجماعة لفضيلة الدكتور عثمان بن علي حسن ، المجلد الثاني صفحة 715 ، مكتبة الرشد .
2- سورة الشعراء ، آية رقم 70-73
3- سورة الشعراء ، آية رقم 74
4- انظر : الحيدة ص 32-33 نقلا عن منهج الإستدلال
5-انظر : الحيدة ص 31-36 كذلك نقلا

----------


## ابو نسيبة

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخ أبا مالك .. لقد استفدت من مقالك قديما (رغم أنني نسيت حروفه الآن !)
واسمح لي بهذه الاضافة الصغيرة :
((( ملاحظات عند مناقشة الاشاعرة الجهمية والقبوريين )))

----------


## ابن بجاد العصيمي

الحقيقة موضوع مهم جداً

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

ما شـاء الله، تبـارك الله...أسْألُ الله أنْ يزيدَكَ فقهًا...

----------


## ابن المهلهل

رائع ... 
أين أنا عن هذه المواضيع الهامة ؟؟

----------

